# redirected to 199.81.196.200



## sjurczak (Mar 1, 2009)

I am no longer able to connect to the internet with MS IE 6.  All communication is being redirected to 199.81.196.200.  I am able to connect with Firefox though.  I have scanned the computer with the latest version of Trends Micro and Spyware Doctor and neither found anything.  I tried to download Spybot but the executable went out to the internet to get additional files and I see it gets redirected to 199.81.196.200.  I tryed upgrading to MS IE 8 but still the same problem.  I downloaded Anti-Malware and installed but when it went out to get updates it was redirected to 199.81.196.200.  I ran it without the updates and it found no malicious software.  I also ran Hijack This .  The requested files are attached.  I had to rename Hijackthis.log to highjackthis.txt in order to upload to your site.  Otherwise it said the file was invalid.  It appears that anything which uses a MS protocol to access the internet does not work.  I cannot activate a product nor can I get updates through MS update or windows update.  I would appreciate any help anyone can give.  Thanks!


----------



## terii (Mar 3, 2009)

I would have said that your browser had been hijacked until I looked up the IP. It belongs to FedEx. Unlikely they would hijack your browser.


----------



## lawson_jl (Mar 3, 2009)

Check to be sure that you didnt' set up a proxy on the broswer.  That would explain why everything would be being redirected.


----------



## sjurczak (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you terii and lawson_jl.  Between your two posts I was able to determine that Fedex was set up as a proxy for Internet Explorer.  I have no idea how it happened but as soon as I removed it everything was back to normal.  Thank you both!


----------

